# pin shearing



## bigjrn (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a new Mahindra 5010 with a 5ft brush hog and I have sheared 2 bolts off from the drive shaft where it attaches to the gear box on top of the cutter. I am pretty sure everything is lined up and I have had the throttle pretty low when I push the PTO to engage. Any ideas on why these bolts are shearing off? Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does it shear as soon as you engage the mower, or is it shearing while mowing? If its breaking right away, make sure you are using the proper grade of shear bolt for that unit. A soft bolt will shear off too easily and too hard a bolt won't shear when its supposed to. If its shearing while mowing, check to be sure you aren't scalping or hitting something that would cause the pin to shear. Also make sure the cutter head spins smoothly and easily and isn't binding up on something underneath.


----------

